# Indoor Teich für Wasserschildkröten



## deandro (6. Sep. 2012)

Guten Morgen, 

meine Tochter besaß drei __ Schildkröten. Da Ihre Mutter die nicht mehr wollte, bekam ich sie aufs Auge gedrückt, mit einem 100x70x50 Aquarium, ner Pumpe die schon nach drei vier Tagen verdreckt ist und ner Wärme-Lampe die nix taugt. 

Mittlerweile muss ich wöchentlich das Wasser tauschen, die Pumpe 2x wöchentlich reinigen und mein Wohnzimmer riecht oft wie ne Kloake. 

Lösung des Fachmanns: Die brauchen 200-400 Liter Wasser, damit die das nicht so verdrecken und eine Umwälzpumpe mit Filter der diese Menge reinigt. Ein Aquarium kostet mit Zubehör locker 1000€ und mehr. 

Er riet mir zu einem Indoorteich. Nach Recherchen im Baumarkt wird klar das ich sowas schon für 250€ bauen kann. 

Nun ein paar Fragen an die erfahrenen Teichbesitzer:

a) wo finde ich im Köln-Bonner Raum ein Geschäft mit einer großen Auswahl an Teichwannen?

b) hat jemand Erfahrung mit Wasser-Schildkröten im Indoor-Teichbecken?

c) Kann ich so was in der Wohnung aufstellen? Ein Teich mit 200-400 Liter Wasser wiegt auch 250 bis 600 Kilo, je nach Zubehör. Da ich eine Fussbodenheizung habe frage ich mich ob das überhaupt möglich ist. 

d) Ich frage mich ob es die Möglichkeit gibt eine solche Teichwanne mit einer Scheibe zu versehen, damit man von vorne sehen kann wie die Schwimmen. 

e) Eine Beleuchtung von Unten wäre geil, geht so was?

Vielleicht werde ich hier schlaugemacht... 

LG deAndro


----------



## HAnniGAP (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Indoor Teich für  Wasserschildkröten*

welche Wasserschildkröten sind es? wie groß sind sie? wie alt sind sie? :?


----------



## HAnniGAP (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Indoor Teich für  Wasserschildkröten*

a)	In Baumarkt.
b)	Nein. Nur im 500L Aquarium.
c)	Statiker Vorort fragen. 
d)	Glaserei fragen ob die das dicht kriegen.
e)	Googel doch mal „unterwasserleuchten für Teich“ aber die __ Schildkröten brauchen UV-Licht von oben!!


----------



## deandro (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Indoor Teich für  Wasserschildkröten*

@ANNI:

Hi, 

danke für die rasche Antwort.

Ich hab schon alle Baumärkte abgeklappert. Die haben nur zwei oder drei Teichwannen zur Auswahl.Andere kann man aus einem Katalog bestellen, aber ich muss die Live sehen um mir vorstellen zu können wie ich die in einen Schrank integriere. 

Statiker? Wegen einem Schrank? Und wenn ich das einem Glaser in Auftrag gebe, kann ich mir wahrscheinlich 10 Aquarien a 2 Meter leisten. Die Unterwasserleuchten waren auch eher für die Optik, das die Schildies spezielles Licht brauchen war mir klar, .. 

LG deAndro


----------



## Christine (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Indoor Teich für  Wasserschildkröten*



deandro schrieb:


> Statiker? Wegen einem Schrank?



Ne - wegen der Belastung des Bodens - ein Liter Wasser wiegt 1 kg - d.h. ein kleines AQ von 300 l hat schon 300 kg Inhalt - dazu kommt das Gerät selber.... Rechne das dann mal auf das gewünschte Becken zzgl. Verkleidung etc.


----------



## deandro (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Indoor Teich für  Wasserschildkröten*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Ne - wegen der Belastung des Bodens - .... etc.


 Soweit war ich auch schon .. ein Teichbecken mit 350 Ltr Fassungvermögen, plus Schrankkorpus, Isolier/Füllmaterial mit Deko-Steinen kommt etwa auf 500 Kilo bei einer Grundfläche von ca 3,5 qm, das macht dann ca 1m428~ Kilogramm pro qcm. Das sollte es können, zumal der Estrich die Lastverteilung begünstigt. War in diversen Baumärkten, der Hohlraum zwischen Wanne und Schrank-Korpus wird mit Styropor- oder Styrodor-Platten verfüllt, die Rest-Holräume mit PU Schaum versiegelt, der Schrank-Korpus muss etwa ein Drittel der Belastung aushalten wie der Boden, da das Wasser auch seitlich verdrängen wird...  Was mir mehr Sorgen macht, denn ich hab nur zwei der Wände an einer Betonwand stehen *fg*, will nicht das ich nachher im Wohnzimmer schwimmen kann. 

Muss man so was bei der Hausrat eigentlich extra versichern? Wegen der Wasser schäden?


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Indoor Teich für  Wasserschildkröten*

Hallo deAndro,

schau mal in Deinen Versicherungsvertrag, da müßte das eigentlich drinstehen,

Mein 200 L-AQ war damals mitversichert, ohne zusätzliche Prämie.


----------



## deandro (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Indoor Teich für  Wasserschildkröten*

@bayernhoschi: danke für den Tip.


----------



## Joerg (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Indoor Teich für  Wasserschildkröten*

Hi,
ein großes offenes Becken in der Wohnung ist nicht ohne.
Muss gerade an einen Beitrag denken in dem ein Selbstbauer alle vernünftigen Vorschläge komplett ignoriert hat und die Misserfolge dann auch ausführlich beschrieben hat.
Die Renovierung des Erdgeschosses zahlt sicher keine Versicherung wegen grober Fahrlässigkeit.

Eine Fussbodenheizung würde ich als KO Kriterium für ein Becken dort einstufen.
Sobald das Wasser wärmer is als die Umgebung, verdunstet zu viel und den Schimmel willst du nicht überall haben.
Ein gebrauchtes AQ ist für wenig Geld zu haben. Meine beiden 250 und 390 Liter Becken lagen mit Technik um die 100€.
Die Schildies machen richtig viel Dreck und wegen der Filterung solltest du 2-3 Nummern größer nehmen.
In dem Bereich Teichtechnik findet sich was passendes.

Wenn es etwas größer sein darf finden sich hier http://www.koi-indoorhaltung.de viele Informationen.


----------



## HAnniGAP (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Indoor Teich für  Wasserschildkröten*

Noch mal die Frage: Welche __ Schildkröten hast du. :?


----------



## deandro (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Indoor Teich für  Wasserschildkröten*



HAnniGAP schrieb:


> Noch mal die Frage: Welche __ Schildkröten hast du. :?



Gelb-Irgendwas Schmuckschildkröten, bin aber mit einem Fachman dran, der schaut sich morgen mal meine "Technik" an. Momentan kann ich 2x die Woche das Wasser tauschen, weil mein Wohnzimmer wie ne Kloake riecht.


----------



## deandro (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Indoor Teich für  Wasserschildkröten*

@joerg:
Danke für Dienen Hinweis, das mit dem Schimmel hatte ich überhaupt nicht bedacht, aber da die luft hier wegen Fussbodenheizung meist eh zu trocken ist und ich im Sommer gut lüfte dürfte das weniger das Problem werden. Werde das aber noch mit einem Fachmann diskutieren. 

Wieso musste der "Selbstbauer" das Erdgeschoss renovieren?

Die Fussbodenheizung hat weniger Probleme damit, wenn die Last gleichmässig verteilt ist.

Das mit einem Aquarium gefällt mir immer weniger. Denn mir wurde geraten auf Deko im Becken zu verzichten und nur ein Glasbecken, wo ein paar Schildies rumschwimmen sieht kahl und trist aus. Denke einen Indoor-Teich der abgedeckt werden kann, mit 300 Liter Fassungsvermögen, wo die Schildies in der dunklen Wanne schwimmen können ohne gegen unsichtbare Wände zu knallen ist auch artgerechter, oder? 

http://www.koi-indoorhaltung.de geht übrigens nicht. 

Mein Fachmann hat mir auch schon gesagt das bei den Schildies im jetzigen Becken (100*60*70, also etwa 150Ltr bei 2/3 Füllung) ein Filter-Pumpensystem benötigt wird das für etwa 500Ltr gedacht ist. Er hat einen Teichfilter für mich der für 3000 Liter gedacht ist, aber der passt gerade nicht ins Aquarium. 

Morgen werde ich mit dem ganzen Filterkram da hinfahren und der schaut sich das Zeugs mal an. Im Moment möchte ich einfach nur mein Wohnzimmer wieder betreten müssen ohne mich zu ekeln. Diese Woche habe ich schon 2x das Wasser getauscht. Denke mal da muss mehr Technik her. 

Ausserdem hab ich heute erfahren man muss den Inhalt des Kohlesäckchens regelmässig austauschen, reinigen reicht nicht. 

Ich lerne nicht aus. Muss das nun erst mal im kleinen Becken auf die Reihe bekommen, bevor ich mir ein großes hinstelle, mit noch mehr Technik,.. Mein Budget ist leider nicht unbegrenzt....


----------



## HAnniGAP (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Indoor Teich für  Wasserschildkröten*

Also vielleicht sind es Gelbwangenschildkröten.

Info: http://www.haustierratgeber.de/reptilien/arten/gelbwangenschildkroete/


----------



## Christine (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Indoor Teich für  Wasserschildkröten*

Hier ist der Link http://www.indoor-koihaltung.de/


----------



## HAnniGAP (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Indoor Teich für  Wasserschildkröten*

Bau dir doch einfach ein Becken so kannst du es deinen Wünschen anpassen.


----------



## Joerg (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Indoor Teich für  Wasserschildkröten*

Hallo deandro,
Christine hat ja meinen falschen Link schon berichtigt.

Bei der FB Heizung musst du etwas aufpassen, damit sich unter dem Teich kein Wärmestau bildet. 
Wenn du den hinterlüftest, sollte das nicht passieren.

__ Schildkröten machen richtig viel Dreck, auch mit einem großen Filter sind wöchentliche WW nötig.
Ich hab aktuell auch ein Aufzuchtbecken laufen und wechsle 10% täglich.

Die Aktivkohle kannst du rausmachen, die soll eigentlich nur zeitweise drin sein und holt dann z.B. Giftstoffe aus dem Wasser. Danach muss sie ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## deandro (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Indoor Teich für  Wasserschildkröten*

Hi, 

das mit dem Schimmelpilz ist ein Argument. Muss alles sehr gut gelüftet werden. Hab mich mit Leuten vom Bauhandwerk unterhalten, es sei nicht unmöglich aber nciht einfach. 

Das Gewicht ist kein Problem, da könnte man auch auch Wasserbett aufstellen, das hat auch ein gewicht von mindestens 600 Kilogramm. Meist haben die gefüllt mehr als das. 

Aber denke das sich das erledigt hat. Meine Tochter kümmert sich nicht um Ihre Viecher und wenn das so weiter geht werde ich die wohl weggeben. 

LG deAndro


----------



## deandro (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Indoor Teich für  Wasserschildkröten*

Ja, es sind Gelbwangenschildkröten.


----------



## deandro (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Indoor Teich für  Wasserschildkröten*

@jörg: Aktivkohle ganz raus oder regelmässig wechseln? Im Zoo-Laden meinte der "monatlich wechseln"!


----------



## Joerg (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Indoor Teich für  Wasserschildkröten*

Die Aktivkohle ganz raus, die trägt kaum etwas zu biologischen Filterung bei.
Nur bei einer Behandlung oder im Notfall.

Die Zoo Läden verkaufen dir aber natürlich gerne jeden Monat eine neue Portion. 

__ Schildkröten vertilgen sehr viel, eine gute Vorabscheidung kann einiges regeln.
Versuch mal das Wasser vor dem Filter mit einer Damenstrumpfhose von dem groben Dreck zu reinigen oder mit einer extra Pumpe darin die Köttel rauszuholen.
Wenn dieser Grobschmutz zeitnah aus dem Wasser kommt, hast du keine großen Probleme mit dem Rest.


----------

